# Window Replacement



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Tired and getting old. Due to work circumstances I can no longer work around the house. I have replaced every window/door in my house in Tiger Point except one. I had planned on cutting it out like the others and and installing a sliding glass, etc but now I really don't care so I bought a pair set of a normal window I need installed. The idiots who build the house bricked over the front so the windows need to be replaced from the inside. Send me note if interested.. 

Bill


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

My company installs windows and is local to gulf breeze Bill. if you dont have it lined out already give me a shout if you need help with it. contact info available @ http://www.OmegaConstructionAndDesign.com


----------

